# Type of litter box



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

What type of litter box do you guys use? What's most important to you when picking one? 

I mentioned on another thread that I have a Booda Box with steps and a mat in front that has cut litter tracking by about 90% in my house. I'd say the absolute most important thing I need though is high sides. For whatever reason my oldest cat feels the need to pee as high up as she possibly can (I swear she's learned to do handstands in there so she can raise her hindquarters as high as possible when she goes potty), so high sides or a hooded box are absolutely necessary. After that, things like less tracking and odor control become secondary added bonuses. I also have one of the biggest high sided, non-covered litter boxes I could find, but that one is now mostly for my second cat. Strangely enough, they generally use their separate litter boxes even though they both have access to both boxes and the rest of the house. 

I really wanted to try the Purina Breeze litter box (even though I'm not a fan of the company) because it seemed super convenient but I'd have to build extra tall sides for it to work without my cat pottying all over the walls so I dropped that idea pretty quickly.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I have this Omega Paw litter box. Love it. All I have to do is half roll it, and it's lightweight, and dump the tray in the toilet, flush, done. It seriously takes me 15 seconds to "scoop" the box. Using a flushable litter helps a ton, no messy bag or contraption to deal with, and I love that this box has the nifty tray thingy. 
I've read reviews that claim that because you roll it, the waste is "all over" the box, but I can't imagine why anyone would need to roll it that far, a simple tilt to the side does the trick, makes the grate flush the clean litter through, makes the waste fall into the collection tray, and then that's it, done. And since I don't need to take the top off and spend forever scooping, it actually gets done twice a day now, morning and night, and that has taken care of our odor issues. 
I had a Cat Genie. HATED it with a passion, aside from the fact boy cat hardly ever used it and would rather crap all around it than in it, it had a ridiculous long cleaning cycle for which it wasn't usable, did nothing for odor control, and the plastic pellets tracked terribly. 

I use Swheat Scoop litter.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Right now I use one of these with no lid. Cheap and functional


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I just use the normal cheap plastic ones from Walmart. To be honest, I've never really put much thought into it. I've keep a smaller one in the car as well because Windy goes out with us a lot. A few weeks ago the car was at the panelbeaters being repainted so I had the small litter box in the garage. Found out that Windy the Weirdo apparently likes to poop in one box and pee in the other.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My cat went outside. 

Mh best friend has one of those amazing automatic waste disposale boxes contraptions that hook up to the toilet. A-MAZING.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I have the biggest one I could find, with high sides. It also has a removeable "scatter" guard to help keep litter in the box. It came from walmart, and is actually the best one I have found. And I looked at a lot of them.


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

I went to Walmart and bought a large storage box with a lid. We cut a square in the front about 3-4 inches from the base, then sanded and melt the edges so they were smooth. Now we have a covered box, enclosed, big enough for my large cat and all for around 10$. I made another one for my mom's Bengal cat too. They are easy to change because the lid locks down, and it has handles - I can carry the whole thing to the trash, take off the lid, dump it (from the back side) in the trash, and refill it easily!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When I first got Windy I contemplated getting one of those automatic cleaning boxes. I decided not too because it worried me that I'd have no way to determine if Windy was having any problems, like not peeing or pooping, or if there was blood. Please tell me if I'm wrong or if I'm being anal which is probably more the case. I won't even let my other half touch the litterbox, it's my way of keeping tabs to ensure everything is going well.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I use a regular large sized litter pan, with no cover. It has high sides so I dont need to worry about spray or litter being kicked around, and I dislike covered litter boxes as it traps all of the dust from the litter and forces kitty to breathe it in while she's in there. I worry about respiratory illness, so I completely avoid covered/enclosed litter boxes.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Until not that long ago I had three cats and I always had a covered one. The boy cat and one of the girl cats would back up and miss the box if it wasn't covered, plus they would scratch and fling the litter everywhere without the cover. The lid also kept the dogs out of it! It was just big enough to fit under the laundry tub, so it wasn't the huge size and kind of a pain to uncover and scoop all the time but I didn't use the flushable litter because we are on a septic and it wasn't suppose to be good for it. I used the clumping litters. 

I miss having cats but not having a litter box with 3 cats in the house!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I just have plain old litter pans since I think that is what is best for the cats. 
Molly, I'm with you. I think it is very important to keep track of everybody's "output". I wouldn't be comfortable with an auto cleaning box.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I have a regular sized pan, with no lid. But then its dropped into a tub that is about 2 feet high. This keeps the dog's noses out of it, and helps Husband keep up with the scooping cause the girls cant/wont go to the bathroom outside of it when it gets a little icky...so he has to scoop!:wink: (This isnt a HUGE issue....but just in case one or both of them decide to be brats when the baby gets here I want to have everything covered!:wink


----------

